# Alice Nutter play My Generation at West Yorkshire Playhouse



## Orang Utan (Oct 7, 2013)

I stumbled across these ace photos of bands playing at the Duchess Of York:
http://www.andrewbannermanbayles.com/back-in-the-day
which led to my finding out they are exhibited in Leeds to promote an Alice Nutter play:
http://www.wyp.org.uk/what's-on/2013/my-generation/
http://eaststreetarts.org.uk/whats-on/exhibition-my-generation/
Anyone Leeds based interested in going and reporting back?
I won't get a chance 
(I'm in one of the pics!)


----------



## tufty79 (Oct 7, 2013)

yup! it's on my to do list, and i'm hoping to get there this/next week..


----------



## tufty79 (Oct 7, 2013)

.. it's also part of the love arts leeds festival, which is on for another few weeks, and looks pretty awesome 
http://loveartsleeds.co.uk/


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 7, 2013)

Lemme know if there are more pics than the ones online and if they are planning on showing them another time. These are pics of my teen years!


----------



## tufty79 (Oct 7, 2013)

willdo!


----------



## Bingo (Oct 18, 2013)

Used to come over from Halifax to the Duchess a bit back in the day... what a place... must get down to this


----------



## tufty79 (Oct 24, 2013)

jesus christ - i've actually said i'll go to something *and managed it*. bobbed down to the matinee performance today, and it was absolutely brilliant. i've not been to the theatre in years.
there was a small group of disapproving elderly ladies at the interval who declared they weren't going back in - the NOISE and the LANGUAGE were a bit too much, as was the fact that one of their fathers had been a policeman during the miners strike..(she assumed that that was 'before i was born', which made me wonder whether she needed her glasses prescription checking).
i managed to get centre seat on the upper gallery?, sharing the whole space with two other ladies. we collectively spontaneously applauded at one of the characters cartwheeling nekkid across the stage, which was 

the play itself was immense. loads of local references (my road got mentioned, as did the sex shop at sheepscar junction) i wept *hard* in bits of it, laughed my arse off in others, had a little bit of a dance in my seat, and realised that everything changes but still stays the same. the drama was dramatic, the tragedy was heartbreaking, the representation of radical activists/communal living (across the years) was spot on. the bits from my adult-er life were beautifully done, and the 2013 section had me crying again. i was daft enough to wear mascara to this an' all - left looking like a 'smashed panda'   i have also never ever seen a group of threatening policemen so well choreographed, or dancing as good...

oh- and i accidentally met the band afterwards too, and said thank you.

if anyone else's thinking about going to see it, DO. it's on til saturday night (edit: or maybe sunday ), and .. yeah. just do it. best £12 i've spent on a bit of culture in a fair while.


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 24, 2013)

Gutted that I can't make it - it is literally about MY generation, it seems! 
I'm coming to Leeds next week, just two days after it closes


----------



## tufty79 (Oct 24, 2013)

BAH


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 24, 2013)

I wouldn't have been able to make it anyway cos I'm on care duties.
Oh well, I'll get a programme at least


----------



## Bingo (Oct 24, 2013)

Damn I really should! I will make it happen


----------



## Bingo (Oct 24, 2013)

4 tickets booked =)


----------



## tufty79 (Oct 24, 2013)

Bingo said:


> 4 tickets booked =)


can you smuggle a camcorder under your coat and film it for OU? 
(and for me too, tbh. i'd love to see it again)


----------



## Bingo (Oct 25, 2013)

I'll wear me special video glasses


----------



## Bingo (Oct 27, 2013)

Thanks, this was bloody brilliant. Loved it from start to finish, came out wanting more!


----------



## free spirit (Oct 27, 2013)

damn, missed this thread.


----------



## Wilf (Oct 28, 2013)

Fuck! We are travelling through Leeds on the way to Rochdale on Saturday - only just figured out it finished _last_ weekend.


----------

